# orgasms in 2ww



## HollieHotLips

Hi there

I know this may sound a silly poll!! but I would really like to know what to do for the best and thought this might help.

Love Hollie

"Please note the poll is about orgasms and not intercourse "


----------



## HollieHotLips

HollieHotLips said:


> Hi there
> 
> I know this may sound a silly poll!! but I would really like to know what to do for the best and thought this might help.
> 
> Love Hollie


----------



## Shezza

HI

Its the most natural thing in the world, why waste it!!!

You go girl!!!! Happy 

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

After my DIUI in July 2003, I was convinced it hadnt worked. I think about 9 days after IUI, we had sex (yes, I am sad enough to remember everyday of my 2ww!!  ) Anyway, got a BFN 13dpIUI, but then 15dpIUI, I got 2 very dark lines!
I was so shocked I threw the test in the bin, convinced that it was negative- in the end, I rooted it out, and went on the clearblue website, just to check!
Wonderful day.
Best of luck,
Marie xx


----------



## Clare_S

Hi Hollie

We were told to avoid sex but no one said anything about avoiding orgasms.

Clare


----------



## Juel

I remember reading years ago whilst ttc naturally that the woman having an orgasm after the man actually helped the sperm to get to the right place ......in my case it would have been like a suction tank  .......so i guess the contractions that an orgasm causes could help with implantation 
Good luck to everyone....if you try it or not 
luv
juel xx

Good vote Hollie!!


----------



## Jayne

I had them in 3 of my 2ww, and 2 of them resulted in BFP  

Good luck. 

Jayne x


----------



## Fee

Only time I had one in 2ww was when I didn't do txt and we were going for adoption. To be truthful - always too anxious and tense in txt 2ww. Maybe I should rethink!!!!! Hadn't thought about it until Hollie posed the question!!


----------



## maxbabe

Whats an orgasm?? hee hee


----------



## Fee

well if it comes to that - what is BMS


----------



## HollieHotLips

What is BMS??


----------



## HollieHotLips

you learn something new everyday!!


----------



## Jayne

Oh, that's what BMS stands for  I always wondered, because that's what Paula and hubby are doing, but I didn't like to ask   

Jayne x


----------



## Leanne

i have just come across this poll and was desperate to see the reults! i am on day 6 of the 2ww and have been thinking about it for....erm.....6 days  

DH is away at the moment   back in two days so you may not see me around for the rest of my 2ww    as i see the women who agreed an orgasm would do no harm are pregnant!!!!!

L xx


----------



## sophia1

Hi There,
When I asked my clinic why they said to avoid sex during the 2ww, I was told it's because contractions during orgasm can interfere with implantation. They're good for the time around ovulation, but not while you're waiting. I know it stinks, but I plan to abstain for my first IVF cycle. At least I won't think 'what if?'.
Sorry. 
x


----------



## Leanne

Just to let you know, i did go ahead and ermmmm indulge (twice actually!)

And i have just got a bfp  

I am a true believer in orgasms    

L xx


----------



## Caz

Yeah. Me too. I resisted for as long as I could but in the end, abstaining just wasn't an option.  

Mind you, I did on my first 2ww too and got a BFN. 

And who says to need a bloke around to orgasm?


----------



## Leanne

come to think  of it, who needs sex when theres ivf


----------



## Jennifer

OMG - It seems that it is better to have orgasms than not if the poll results are anything to go by.
I haven't had tx yet but had already decided not to have sex in the 2ww just in case it caused a problem for embryos but reading the results in here it seems that it certainly wouldn't be a problem and could even help !!!!!   

My... This site answers all sorts doesn't it    

Happy humping girls


----------



## Leanne

You put it so bluntly jen lol

Will just say, i have not had sex, just an orgasm or two!!!! Pessaries are a slight turn off!

L xx


----------



## Jennifer




----------



## Han

I have a quick question for all those who got BFPs after sex/orgasms in the 2ww - how soon after ET did you ... do it? (sorry about being so blunt!!!)

I am due for my ET on 8/11 (ish!!) and just wondering when would be the best time, if I felt the urge, during the 2ww! 

Love this thread made me laugh lots  

Lots of Love,
Hannah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wynnster

Hi Hannah

I cant believe the results on this thread  

Well i also read this prior to et and was adamant to 'give it a go' so did on day 7.

Got a positive result too   

I'd recommend anyone to try it judging by those results  

I also think people should still be able to vote on it  

Good Luck 
Kim x


----------



## Leanne

Hannah - i indulged twice during my 2ww, i think on days 7 and 8. Surely these results cant be a coincidence?

Maybe if we prove this isnt a coincidence our clinics will be telling us all to have orgasms in a few years!!! I can just see it now, in their info pack   

L xx


----------



## cindyp

Tequila, twice in the same week!!!!

You're not married are you?

    

I didn't during my 2WW but only because I had pessaries going into all orifices and it kind of puts you off.  

Hollie, it sounds like you should go for it.

Cindy


----------



## Leanne

Yes i am married but dh had nothing to do with it    

The poor man hasnt had any action since we began tx.


----------



## AngieMbb

Hi girls, 

Me and my dh had sex on day's 5,7,8,10,13,& 14 during the 2ww, our house was orgasm city! and we got a bfp   on 02/11/04, we were so overjoyed we headed straight to the bedroom to celabrate lol. 

On a serious note i read somewhere that orgasming is very good for the lady when trying to coneceive and after something to do with the energy release and hormones!

Angie.


----------



## Leanne

Wow Angie,

I wish i had such a healthy sex drive as you    

An orgasm a day keeps the doctor away if you ask me


----------



## AngieMbb

as my dp keeps telling me I'm a lucky girl, lol.


----------



## Catch22

And as Angie keeps telling me.........................

I'm an incredibly lucky guy!!!

love ya baby

xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Leanne !  You really made me laugh, you naughty girl !  

See you did it twice and now you have twins !!  Wonder if Angie & Catch will have 6 now !!!


----------



## Jayne




----------



## Catch22

Now hang on!!!!!!


----------



## Leanne




----------



## LilyAnne

During my last cycle of clomid I wondered this question as I ovulated really late on day 28 and wasn't sure whether to stop for a rest or not! Didn't have time to search or ask FF, before it was all happening!!  Thought I'd better find out for future ref, and so pleased I found this discussion. Can't wait until the next 2ww!! 

I did wonder whether sex or non-intercourse orgasm was best, but I suppose it's 50/50 at the moment according to Angie/Catch22 and Tequila. Thanks for being so open guys. Maybe a good mixture is called for!!


----------



## Lisa

had loads and loads couldnt get enough!!!
10dpt got my BFP off to have some more nookie!!!


----------



## Jo

Hope you guys are right !   

Jo
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Tinks !!! I'm disgusted  .............. you sounded just like me     Gooooo for it Jo !    xxx


----------



## Lisa

Amanda xxx

I think its part and parcel of being a rainbower

Jo xxx enjoy sweetie   



I say yes to nookie in the 2ww like the man from del monte says yes to peaches xxxx


----------



## skye

Dont mean to be rude but we were told to avoid sex not orgasms,so i had one by myself ,i knew strait away i had lost my embies and i was right i got a bfn.I was too embarraced to ask the nurses if i had caused this by what i done but im 100% sure thats what caused it as i did it n only day 2 of 2ww.good luck.skye.


----------



## trilce

Hi, I am in the final days of the 2ww so will be able to let you know the effects my three (so far   ) orgasms have had on the result in a few days. Did want to share with you, however, that straight after each orgasm I got a slight cramping feel... yeah anybody? 



Trilce


----------



## Lisa

yeah me to...


----------



## skye

trilce,i got cramps too thats why i thought i lost my embies,it might not have been the orgasm then,it must just have been a co-insidence  good to know that.skye


----------



## larac

Well girls,
i had a -ive last time after abstaining so i felt it couldn't really hurt to try this time.......
Fingers crossed for my test on Friday - lets hope this theory works eh?    
Lara


----------



## Jayne

Good luck!


----------



## DAB

I'm on day 5 of my 5th 2ww and as of until now I was always under the impression that orgasms were not a good thing but since reading this thread I am starting to reconsider. I am a bit scared though incase I do more harm than good. What if the embies are just embedding and all the action knocks them off?? If I abstain and get a BFN will I be kicking myself for not 'giving it a go'?

I have abstained all 4 previous times and have 3 negs and 1 positive so I just don't know what to do.

My DH will think Christmas has come early if I decide to go ahead but I am so scared to try but now there is a small part of me that thinks I should.

I am all confused now


----------



## Zoe M

Hi All

I was told not to have sex inc orgasm during the 2ww. 

However believe it or not 2 days running I was having v. sexy dreams and woke up having an orgasm. 

This has never happened to me before and I doubt it will again. Didnt even think it was possible for women?!!!!!!!!


----------



## jan welshy

Blooming eck Zoe, what the heck are you on and can I have some please?
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Gemsy

I say GO FOR IT GIRLIE!!


----------



## emaa

Hi girls
I'm still in my 2ww ,I had orgasm so far three times   I'm so petrified ,after each time i had AF pain  , , i got all of them at night without even sexy dreams ,& i pray before sleep for peaceful sleep without them ,but when i got them i woke up & cry & know that my chances are decreasing because of this   ....although your notes are slightly reassuring but still I'm scared to death   my test is after 4 days ,wish with me it's positive  if any one has comment on this topic please don't hessitate to post it ,i really need them


----------



## Edna

Not in this position yet but enjoys those orgasms girls. It can't do any harm and should make you happier during the horrible tww.


Edna


----------



## emaa

Hi everyone 
I just wanted to tell you i had orgasms during my 2ww three time & got BFP .So ,don't worry if any one had it.


----------



## puppy2005

Good for you Emma!  Did you get AF like cramps after your BFP?  I had an orgasm and had cramps....I already got my BFP early this week.  Hope my baby sticks!


----------



## **Tashja**

Just read the results of this ......

Looking forward to 2ww now !!!  

Tashja xx


----------



## ZoeP

I really honestly think that having orgasms made the difference to my getting a BFP.


----------



## Leanne

Me too  

Surely cant be a coincidence with the results being as they are? Maybe this is what people mean by "bedrest" on the 2ww   

L xx


----------



## DAB

Hi girls

I was woken this morning with an orgasm after dreaming although it wasn't a sexy dream (am I weird? ) anyhow... I had ET last Wed and so this would be day 6. I can remember having the same with my last tmt but I can't remember on what day of the 2ww and I got a BFP (sadly m/c) but it now has me wondering if it's a good sign or not. 

I think I am going insane and I can't see me lasting till next Wed before testing.

I am praying that my orgasm was my embie/s implanting..... fingers crossed  

Whats the earliest the embies can implant??


----------



## rannon

can you control it while you dream


----------



## DAB

What do you mean Rannon?


----------



## Edna

DAB,

I was told by clinic that embies could embed from around Day 6 so it may just be yours settling in.

Best of luck to you, hope you get a BFP.


Edna


----------



## emaa

Hi Girls
I want to reassure anyone worried about having orgasms in the 2ww especially at night ( you can't prevent them whatever you do unless you don't sleep  )
I had many orgasms during my 2 , i was so scared  & after each one i woke up with severe depression & big disappointment  & guess what, I'm pregnant now 10 weeks with my beautiful twins   & till yesterday , i still got them   
In short ,it doesn't affect the prognosis of your pregnancy at all & if you have don't worry even if you had cramps after them cuz it's normal.  
Emy


----------



## Anne_7

Hi Emy,

Good to hear your story.  I had ET yesterday and early hours of the morning I had an orgasm, due to a dream then I got lower pain, it went after 10/15 min, but then it happened again another orgasm, which I stopped half way   this time I didn't get the lower pain.  This never happens to me, it must be the gel.  I had the orgasms in my sleep once before on my last tx, but it wasn't so early on the 2ww.  However last time I took the gel on day on of 2ww, this time I took it day after EC, so maybe it's about 3 days after taking the gel that I get the orgasms in my sleep.

I'm starting to think that they could market the gel to women who have a hard time getting orgasms!! Why worry about it when you can have them in your sleep!  

All joking set aside, I hope I haven't done any harm to my embries 

Love, Anne X


----------



## emaa

Hi Anne
Just to update you , i'm still getting them while sleep on 7 off, i am now 18 weeks pregnant with my twins , hope i will continue to the end ,but everything is ok so far 
I wish for you big BFP with a healthy pregnancy.   
Emy


----------



## lshack

hi

I had lots of orgasms in two week wait and have just got a  

At first I was scared it may have an adverse effect but then thought that having an orgasm actually circulates blood in the uterus area which can only be a good thing.

I think the voting results speak for themselves

Have fun
Love lshack xx


----------



## pickles

Hi

I had orgasms in my sleep during 2WW and for a while after and I am pregnant with twins.  At the time I was really concerned about the orgasms as I got lower abdominal cramping afterward but it turned out to be fine.

Pickles x


----------



## caza

hi i had orgasams in the 2ww and i had 2  bfp 1 was ectopic but i think it helps so get  
                                        love caza


----------



## Jennifer

I was looking forward to posting on this thread ! 

I now have my BFP and Yes !!! I did have orgasms in the 2ww including 2 in my sleep which has never happened before


----------



## Marielou

I woke up with an Orgasm this morning (or should I say, having an orgasm!   ) which I have to say, has only ever happened once before, in my 2ww when I was pregnant with Charlie. 

I hope its a good sign ~ I'll let you know next week! 

Marie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Ooooooooo Marie - just read this - my fingers are so crossed hun


----------



## Pilchardcat

My my my ! Marie  ......fingers crossed   x x x


----------



## abiW

I have a bit of an embarrassing question, but never mind the orgasms (well - I DO mind actually!!  ) but what about sex whist using the cyclogest?
I am about to start that tomorrow, and and planning to abstain for at least a week after ET, but may have to take it for weeks.
Sorry if I'm being naive but its our first cycle and I'm not sure how messy they get (sorry, too graphic...?)


----------



## Pilchardcat

Abi, its a lot less messy if you use the back door  the front door tends to be a lot messier especially with all the extra moisture down there anyway. If you use the back door at night before you go to bed you won't even notice anything, no leaks etc etc...   Good luck

Amanda


----------



## jane1

hi girls  

just wanted to say In my first two 2ww  I wouldnt have orgasms as I was afraid it would have pushed the embies out.Sadly the first 2 tries were bfn.This time I read through most of these posts and thought well I didnt do it the last two times and it didnt work anyway.So I though oh well give it a whirl  well technically I didnt have actual sex  I did a bit of diy  .I did it in the second week of the 2ww.3 times.And I got my bfp  this morning! Apart from releiving a little bit of the stress of the 2ww I heard it sends the blood to your uterus when you have an orgasm that can help with implantation.

lots of love girls
jane
xxxxx


----------



## abiW

Congratulations Jane on your    !!!!!!!!
Thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,

i was reading your posts the other day before my first DIUI cos i was trying to get some info on the 2ww, anyway,i had my DIUI last night and when i got home the first thing i did was head to the bedroom,  i had one when i got home from the hospital, another before going to sleep and one this morning, do you think thats enough.

looking forward to hearing what you all think.

deborahxx


----------



## Fidget

Sorry just butting in here to say..................

  Deborah you go girl    

Love

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison

Hi All,

Im in the 2ww and my DP said even tho the odds are good to have an orgasm in the 2ww as been as none of you have said WHEN in the 2ww you have had them he said he's not gonna help me out unless you all say when in the 2ww it happened as he's convinced if we do it at the wrong time it will harm my chances of getting pregnant !!!!! ?? (im day 5 at the moment I think !! so they should be almost ready to implant.. I think thats what he's worried about ?? )

  HELP !!! Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

This is an interesting poll - anyone else want to add their votes


----------



## jome

Hi there, I'm new to ff, just found this site because I was looking up orgasms during 2ww! anyhow, my first icsi I abstained, and didn't feel like it either, but this time round (I'm on day 8 after transfer) I'm really turned on (tmi ) and I had to wonder whether it would hurt...   anyhow, do you think if it's been succesful you might me more into it than when it's not? I mean, it could have something to do with the hormones 

Lol, jome x


----------



## jrhh

Yes I had the big O whilst sleeping (oh my god!) at about DAY 10-11 and went on to get a BFP

Jacks


----------



## flowerpot

hi everyone 

slightly different question, not so much orgasms in the 2ww but do you have to have the big O when actually having BMS and trying to conceive.  I don't always O with sex, sometimes need a little helping hand if you get me    Bit concerned now that me not having an orgasm means the swimmers wont be reaching their destination


----------



## caza

i dont think u do have to have the big o my mum did not have one and she had 4 kids   love caza


----------



## **maria**

hi everyone

i haven't started my treatment yet i start in April I'm ivf with a donor egg and this subject has totally confused me has to what to do before i read this post i was convinced i was going to orgasm through my 2ww through sex or diy but now I'm not so sure.  

help please 

love maria xx


----------



## allison kate

Can't believe I can finally post on this thread!!!!!

Third time lucky with 1st FET, first time trying with DIY orgasms   

One handmade on Day 2 and Day 7, but best of all was having one in my dreams on Day 8

Good luck girls, enjoy yourselves   
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

I had 2 orgasms in ym dreams this 2ww   ~ one at 4dpt, the other at 7/8dpt and I got my BFP 11dpt! 

Marie xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

I was terrified of having orgasms in 2ww. DH and I didn't have any sex, but I had tonnes of rude dreams and woke up several times with the big O  - the cramping after freaked me out, but I still got my BFP!

I had LOADS of orgasms during the first and second trimester too!!!! Rude dreams every night...


----------



## LadyMoonlight

Oh that sounds rather nice - orgasms while asleep!  Unfortunately orgasms have always been very elusive for me and have never happened involuntarily!  So can't say I've ever experienced that!


----------



## wildcat

I thought I'd add my 2p worth as this thread hasn't been posted to in a while!

I'm on day 2 of the 2ww and I'm debating  - to O or not to O!  I had done before but I had a BFN last time. I also had the O in my sleep which I've never had before - it must be the drugs!

From what I've read it seems lots of ladies did DIY and got BFP - which is good news! Also some of you had AF pains after (which I also had last time) - but you didn't say what days so i'm still a little confused. If there are any other ladies who can add comments about when etc I'd be grateful


----------



## wildcat

I had orgasms during 2ww and got a BFP, I have had a couple since (DIY) but I'm concerned as I get awful pains in my uterus after - I read that someone else got this too - is this common and is it likely to harm the pregnancy?


----------



## Catspyjamas

Well, this is one thread I never thought I'd be posting on because I've never, ever experienced this before in my life.

BUT ...

Last night was night of day 2 after ET and I woke up in the middle of the weirdest orgasm of my life       - no hands, no rude dreams, no interference from DH who was snoring quietly beside me!  Afterwards I had a few minutes of cramping which has frightened me, the pains were a bit like the pains I get if I orgasm close to AF starting.  Obviously I'm really hoping that I haven't lost my precious embies or discouraged them from implanting and that I'll soon be able to add a BFP vote to this poll!

Almost afraid to go to sleep tonight now ...


----------



## wildcat

Cats - do not worry about the cramping after - I experienced this a few times (since I last posted I seem to have had more than 1!) I'm now 10 weeks and 4 days pg and all is well. I've also had other (DIY!!) orgasms and the cramping you get after does tail off over time. I too was really worried so I did a lot of research and discovered that as long as the cramping doesn't last any more than an hour then you have nothing to fear.

Enjoy - it's probably the only time in your life this will happen!


----------



## *kateag*

Ok am bumping this thread again!!



xxxx


----------



## *Jenny*

I cant believe it,   reading through there is lots of pg ladies 

I am 6dpt and last night i had one of the strongest orgasms that i have experienced,   ( they don't normally come easy   ) it was in my dream with out 'help' DH had already go up.   I also had a DIY on 4 dpt,   really hoping this is a good sign.  My sex drive has increased but will not allow DH near me yet, poor man.  

Only 8 days left, and if my dreams carry on like this its going to be a good week 

Jenny


----------



## Fergux

This is a really interesting thread - so many pregnant ladies... is there a link between desire ?! and pg

It has certainly put my mind at rest, after being totally unable to resist


----------



## LisaCad

Well needless to say I'm gutted!! my clinic has advised against sex AND orgasms?!
Seems silly when there are so many ladies who have indulged and got their  

Oh well guess my hubby will have to put up with a 'wafty crank' for a couple of weeks    

Lisa xxx


----------



## wildcat

We are about to have ET next week and I am def going to DIY! having just read back over this thread to show DH I'm now convinced that it helps


----------



## harrietlaine

I love this thread!! I have read it all and it has made me laugh   so much but has also made me feel normal...

I felt really pretty horny in my 2WW and although our clinic said we "could resume sexual activity when we felt comfortable" I was a bit too nervous to let DH have his way!! 

but then he went away and so I tried DIY...I did get the achey crampy feelings others have also reported which made me so worried I stopped and never did it again! 

I got a BFN....but after reading this I don't blame the DIY. 

next time I think I will be a bit more up for     

Hatty


----------



## Alisha

we got our BFP after being converted from icsi to iui and indulged   for a few days after basting, so we'll never know which was successful


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey ladies,

I had a Orgasm in my sleep last night, no hands, dream or DH 'helping' it along. I'm currently in the 2ww, and started spotting yesterday, mostly old brown, but a little fresh blood to(TMI) Hoping it is implantation.    Lets hope i bring good news of a   later in the week.

Rhonda.xx


----------



## natalie83

I have read that orgasms increase blood flow to the reproductive organs and therefore boost blood supply to implanting embryos which can only be a good thing! 

The embryologist at my clinic also advised that sex and orgasms during 2ww was perfectly safe and that there were no "official" links to ladies getting BFN's after indulging! 

I must admit that i only had one orgasm during 2ww and experienced cramping which was scary so didn't do it again until after test day which revealed a BFP!! For the first few times after 2ww i experienced cramps but now at 18wks pg everything is back to normal.. No pains... no cramping... just great sex and plenty of orgasms!  ( sorry if TMI )


----------



## Veitchy

After seeing this thread I decided this time that I would give orgasms a go in my 2WW and I have just got my BFP even had one little "O" the day after transfer as DH and me got a bit carried away   

Tracey XXX


----------



## CherylE1968

Hi

I am new to this board and would like to add my comments.  I have just had my first IVF with ec on 3rd Sept and et on 5th Sept. I too has a 'o' on 10dpt but today 12dpt have started to bleed, so think it is all over for us this time.  My official test date is Fri (21st) but don't see any point.  .

Cheryl x


----------



## Cherry Tree

I know this is an old board but I loved reading it. Would love it to continue with the more recent tx.

I'm currently in my 2nd 2ww and on my first I didn't have any o's and got a BFN.

This time round I've had a few (I think 4 or 5) since et which was last weds 17th. They were all during the night whilst asleep but I certainly wasn't having any 'sexy' dreams lol.

So fingers crossed it will help and I'll get my BFP


----------



## fifilamour

Hi,

Just to say that I've read that sex is a factor that reduces the chance of m/c. Also, DH saw somewhere that not changing partners while pg leads to a better outcome. Perhaps it's got something to do with pg women feeling safe, or the embryo getting chemical messages...

And.... is sex the same as an 'o'?  

Having said that, I didn't in the 2ww, (just in case), and got a BFP.

Good luck to all

Fifi


----------



## harrietlaine

I did O last time and got BFN, didn't this time and got BFP....no idea if there is a correlation but I felt it was better to play it very safe, and apart from anything else, I did ache 'down there' after the O last time and it was quite uncomfy.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

kellixxx said:


> I had none stop sex with the big O and got a bfp
> 
> kel


was yours "natural" ttc (albeit with clomid) or through having IVF/ICSI treatment though ?


----------



## TylerToe

Hi all, 

reading this has really put my mind at rest, my DH and i did the 'deed' last night and after the 'O' i felt cramping it went off within minutes though... i was very worried and called my clinic this morning to check, although we had already done it.. They said it was just down to personal choice, but they do advise it to be avoided... really got me upset as i thought that i had now messed up our chances of it working, reading this has cetainly put my mind at rest...

Thanks ladies and good luck to all 

Rach xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

kellixxx said:


> Minxy it was clomid and hcg hun.xx


I think that's probably why it's a bit different as when have IVF/ICSI/FET and have embies put back, some clinics advise against have sex/orgasms during 2ww (also cos would've been through EC)...slightly different when ttc naturally/with clomid

N x


----------



## caza

i had diy Os with all three of my tx and i got bfp 3 times i did have an ectopic second time good luck with the ooooooooos girls i think its a personal decision and my clinic did advice against it with ivf but for it with diui love caza


----------



## mary11

Thank you all so much!! Decided to look for some info in a panic this morning - been finding it really difficult to abstain and didn't quite manage it last night - no sex just the orgasm. I had cramping afterwards and was so worried and guilty I couldn't get to sleep. Feeling much better again now.

Fingers crossed for a BFP next week!

Marie


----------



## bubu

hi shirlex and everyone,

  i am testing on 18th as well shirlex...so far i havenot felt anything except 3days back when i had an O in my dream..i have not had any sort of spotting ..have i missed implantation? i am tense done know what to do? tense 

bubu


----------



## citygirl

All ladies out there I say go for it    

I actually had the sleeping 'O'   the night of my ET ! and another one the next night too - I had severe cramping after it - I think the cramping was more to do with your system being sensitive after the EC and not anything else. Anyway I was depressed as hell as I thought I had messed it up - but BFP and a very healthy DS born.


----------



## vickied

oh gee thanks guys i was worried my clinic told me to yes go ahead with sex
but never said nowt about orgasms
and i was worried as i had read other folk on web saying oh noooo not allowed.
so thanks for putting my mind at rest.


----------



## noodle78

On day 8 of my 2ww, and had two O's very early this morning from having naughty dreams.  Both times resulted in AF type pains which were quite bad. I almost reached for the paracetemol the second time, but thankfully the pain went after about 5 mins.  I had the same thing a couple of nights ago.

So relieved after reading this thread.  I thought that any pains could only be a bad thing, but it seems not  

Also had a dream that I got a pos test result, but instead of a conventional tester, it was a bizarre one my imagination had made up - a green tampon looking thing, with two lines on it    I did wake up feeling happy though.


----------



## KellyG

I sooo badly want sex and o but im scared.. ive have sexy dreams all the time and often o in my sleep, ive had 4 sexy dreams on my 2ww (im on day 6) but i always wake up just b4.. is my body telling me not to   ive also had 3 dreams where i take a test and they are all positive


----------



## noodle78

Don't worry Kelly, I had alot of night time O's during my 2ww, some resulting in quite intense cramping, and low and behold I got a BFP


----------



## MyrnaH

Hospital advice I got: 
"there is no physical reason why you can't have sexual intercourse, providing you feel comfortable" 

Have not felt much like getting jiggy in first week of 2WW (not felt very sexy with huge bloated sensitive belly), but must admit libido is getting back to normal... so hence me double checking if okay this thread....

It's been very helpful, thanks girls...


----------



## nicnac1505

So delighted to have found this. Thought I was a complete wierdo having those mysterious o's in the middle on of the night - sometimes sexy dreams, sometimes not. Happened to me on day 6 after transfer and have been petrified then a lovely FF member pointed me in the direction of this poll. I test on Monday so here's hoping.  At least I have a more peaceful mind now xxx


----------



## flowerpot

this makes me feel so much better, I'm 9 days past transfer and have had a few naughty dreams the last couple of nights. last night woke up almost having an orgasm over a ridiculous cartoon character having a bonk  !!!  i kind of woke up and pulled myself back though as though i was scared to let it happen. i did hav a sexy dream about dh the night before also and again kind of didnt go through it.  had a few cramps after this mornings too which worried me xxx


----------



## Marielou

This time once again I woke up around 7 days into the 2ww having a naughty dream .... BFP on day 14!


----------



## flowerpot

hi everyone
unforunately my pregnancy was shortlived but I did get a BFP and I did have orgasms in my sleep!  So i think its a good sign xxx


----------



## little1

I've never heard of a female sleeping 'O' never mind had one! Am i weird    feel like i am missing out


----------



## Becky39

Have found this post really interesting .... 

I am on day 5 after ET (3dt) so 8dpo!

I am so so horney! I didnt think this was right, thought there was summit wrong with me lol. I have yet to have the big 'O' in my dream, being awake has been hard enuff to stop em   but after reading all these, i hope i get one soon haha!

Last night DH an i got 'jiggy' but obvisouly he could do nothing for me   it was hell .....lol, i found it hard to drop off to sleep afterwards ... My mind keeps comming back to sex all the time ha ha! 

At least after reading all these - i know im normal and not some sex starved ****  

Thanks Ladies .... im off to bed


----------



## Ging ging

Hi

I had loads during the 2ww, and not curtesy of DH   I swear the pessaries have something in them, I would wake in the middle of an orgasm, yes they occur when you are sleeping, and had plenty of naughty dreams,  , it did make my tummy ache, but I got a BFP and have been blessed with beautiful twin daughters.

My clinic did tell us to abstain from sex, and orgasms, so I was panicked,as I was getting them without even trying. 

TQ.xxx


----------



## Becky39

Just to let u know ladies .... that WE GOT OUR BFP - an the horniness still hasnt gone away  DH is a wee bit worried tho, so wont have intercourse, but im getting plenty of the BIG O's - im convinced that if u really feel this horney during ur 2ww that its a symptom of it working .... an it didnt do me no harm having lots while on the 2ww - in fact, i think it may even have helped me to relax an enjoy it. First 2 x 2ww's we didnt do anything ,.... an got BFN's ... what does that tell yer??

Xxx


----------



## SarahPooh

I got a BFP today after being terrified I had ended it all by having a rather large orgasm the day after day 3 embryo transfer - obviously the embie(s) must have enjoyed it, bless em, because they're still hanging in there! Bring on the Big O!


----------



## gizmo123

Well have just been reading this thread and am feeling much more positive now!!!!

I woke up at 1am this morning feeling rather ... you know... damp down below!!! As I woke I realised I was having some cramps and am now wondering if I had an O in my sleep... espcially due to the quantity of CM! Interesting to read that people who experienced this went on to have BFPs!! IF nothing else you haveall made me feel VERY positive now after having my down in the dumps day yesterday!

Also interesting to note I had many big O's when pregnant with my DS and often felt very in the mood for it!  

   let this be a good sign


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow!!  I thought I was a wierdo - I've had to O's while half-asleep during this 2ww!  Fingers crossed it's a good sign for me too.....

gizmo -fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## fragile

he! he! - fantastic!!!  i am feeling quite optimisitc now after waking up at 6:30am having the big "O" in my sleep - not even accompanied by a dream & it was the actual sensation that woke me  

mo x


----------



## luckyluciana

Yep, me too.
I just got my   2 days ago after having orgasms in my sleep on 2WW.
It started on day 9 post ET.
I woke around 5am with an incredible feeling....I was ABSOLUTELY CONVINCED that I was pregnant, so much so that i started worrying it might be twins!!! Didn't have a dream or not that I could remember, but just this conviction that I was. So,  I drifted off again feeling so excited and happy, and that's when it happened. I woke myself mid orgasm, trying to stop it desperately. I then got an incredible cramp afterwards right across my uterus, lasting for around 20 seconds. Well, all the positivity just immediately drained from me and I thought that's it "I've lost the embryos". I was so upset. Didn't even say to dh for fear of upsetting him too. From that day onwards I noticed that I was incredibly horny and frisky!! (not like me at all!) It just didn't leave me (and still hasn't!) I then went on to have another 2 orgasms in my sleeps on consecutive nights, and then ANOTHER one early in the mornign while I was lying awake and JUST THINKING about it!!! Crazy eh?? Didn't try for any of them....they just happened involuntarily. By the time I'd had the 4th one I wasn't worrying so much about the embies for some reason. I think I just knew that something inside me was different, and I told myself to go with nature. If nature was giving me an orgasm then, it must be for a good reason. And sure enough....it was!! I think someone should do an official study on this. I think it's important! By the way....I'm now day 17 post EC and I'm still feeling hornier that I ever have done in my life. DH and I are having a fab time at night...!!!   After 4years and 3 months of trying and learning to dread sex...we've suddenly got our sex life back!! Although we're not having intercourse at this stage....just in case. Good lluck to everyone and happy orgasms all of you 2WWers!!


----------



## wildcat

I've had the 'O' Dream on just about every one of my 2 week waits. 

This time it was different - I had one just before the 2ww, and one during and have had 2 more since!!! I'm not complaining!  but it is very weird to be woken up mid 'O' and know you weren't even doing anything - I too get the cramps after - this is perfectly normal - just the uterus being sensitive.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Very strange - never experienced one in my sleep before, but did in the 2ww and was very scared that it had ruined everything and I couldn't stop it- but did get a BFP! I wonder what it is that causes it? It seems to be very common in BFPs!


----------



## armi

weirdos


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps well its so good to have your mind at rest I didn't have a sleeping orgasm but will try   I have had 2 but with DH just wondered if it was ok  gess it is


----------



## fingerscrossed61

just found this thread lol thought it was only me getting really horny during 2ww i'm on day 8 now are orgasms bad or can cause any damage?xxxx


----------



## angelihelen

er....thank god for this thread! Was really worried something bad might have happened when I had the same experience last night and then intense cramps for about half an hour after. Seems it's quite familiar during 2ww....thank god for that.... I'm 4dp2det. 


Let's hope this is a good sign! 

xx


----------



## Mandamae

Take a look at this:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229449.0

mandamae


----------



## Enriched

Well I have had orgasms in 2ww and got bfn. because at that time of month I always end up down there , I did it twice this cycle. A doctor told me when I asked that the uterine muscles don't contract during orgasm. He said its the pelvic floor muscles that do. And that orgasms do not affect implantation!

Well I just found out I am pregnant. Too early to rejoice but 2 lines showed on 2 difft brands.


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Enriched was it medicated or natral?


----------



## Enriched

NATURAL. Still in doubt as I am used to bfn. And will miss my period tomorrow. So will test again in 2weeks! But the lines are clear on day 27 of 26-28day cycle.


----------



## fingerscrossed61

hi all sorry i haven't been on for a while....... my head has been all over the place for a while how are you all?xxxxxx


----------



## olive11

I had a sleep O last night! It has happened before - but very rare! Usually I wake up horney/halfway there and wake DH up I am intrigued by it and wonder why it seems to happen to quite a few of us on the 2WW hmmm . . .


----------



## Daralanteriel

Well, thought I would post seeing as I was looking for reassurance after having ET yesterday then waking up with the 'O' after a not at all sexy dream!!! 


After reading all your posts I am feeling much happier than I was this morning so thank you for sharing! 



Olive11 - I see from other boards you got a BFP so again more reassurance for me - thank you!


Here's hoping I can add to the positive results achieved at the end of my 2ww.


Dara
X


----------



## lisaandchris

OMG that hashappened to me last night!!!! ET yesterday (lovely blast onboard) then sleeping "O" last night!!!! was really upset this morning incase my little embie has been dislodged!!!! Thank God for this site is all I can say .....


----------



## Honeybun31

Hi everyone, i just found this topic and wondered if it was only ladies who used TX that had this happen or did anyone who was ttc naturally also find this?  

Im on a natural ttc cycle and cd31 and i have been more aroused over the past 2ww's and still feeling more horny than usual and due to test soon (a little nervous) and really hope this is a good sign.


----------



## Daralanteriel

BFN for me chaps.

Dara
X


----------



## Keepingpositive42011

thank god i found this, i have been so worried all day.

I had a big "o" last night in my sleep and i have had mild cramps ever since, the cramps have been getting easier since ET 6 days ago and yesterday i had none - now they are back again. 

I am trying to stay positive but worry the o will have annoyed the emmies 

anyone have bad cramps for a long time after - hope it doesnt happen again tonight


thanks


----------



## HopeShines78

Hi there
A newbie and not sure how to post.
But I had orgasm (not intercourse) and was terrified. My clinic discharge notes did not say NO SEX. So we kind of did it.
Anyway - called clinic and they say sex post ET is OK. Infact, some drs advise it! 
So hope this helps.
Love to all
Hope Shines


----------



## rachel petch

I had e/t yesterday and had 2 O's last night, never happened ever before weird but nice I suppose!!! Lol xx


----------



## MandyPandy

rachel petch said:


> I had e/t yesterday and had 2 O's last night, never happened ever before weird but nice I suppose!!! Lol xx


Me too (well, my ET was yesterday) and now I'm panicking. It's going to be a long 2WW!


----------



## rachel petch

Don't worry Mandy I think it's really quite normal hunny!!!! Don't worry, people have sex/orgasms and dont even know they are pregnant, do they?
This 2ww is tourture is nt it! Xxx


----------



## MandyPandy

From a logical point of view, I can completely see that it shouldn't make the blindest bit of difference.

...but from a mental 5th cycle of IVF point of view, (   ) I'm just worried about it having been so soon after ET.  My last clinic said anything after ET was fine... but I've e-mailed this clinic and have been told: 'We don't advise it - but don't worry as it can't be helped and it's quite common'.

*sigh*

I wish there was a hard and fast rule but there are so many conflicting opinions!

...and yep, the 2ww is torture.  This is the best result from a cycle that I've ever had and I'm worried it's now been for nothing.  DH is telling me not to be so silly but, well, when it's my body that's been through the mill, it's hard not to worry.

Oh well, only time will tell, eh?! 

xxx


----------



## gonefishing31

Hope you don't mind me butting in.. I am far off my 2ww as haven't even has my first consultation as yet but this caught my eye..

I always thought this would be a bug no no because it always seems that an irgasm can bring on your AF if you are due on around that time.. This always happens to me so think I will be avoiding this... Whether it is the same for everyone I don't know??

XXX


----------



## gonefishing31

Sorry for spelling... iPhone! X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is all very well avoiding deliberate partaking in ''activity'', but when you get pregnant it is very common to wake up in the middle of the night with it happening to you and there is nothing you can do to stop it. (no one else involved - just happens spontaneously). Shocked me!


----------



## gonefishing31

REALLY
I have never heard of this!!! How common?? Don't want the other half thinking I'm having erotic dreams about another man!!!! Lol


----------



## hope82

I woke up Wednesday night having an orgasm  

Read that it can happen but didn't think it would happen to me lol x


----------



## Kittykong

This just happened to me last night - I was so shocked...! Hope - I hope this means good news for us both...!   xxx


----------



## Selzi

Omg! I'm so glad I found this discussion. Had ET yesterday and woke up with a big O this morning. I've been so scared all day that ive damaged my chances. Why does this happen?


----------



## Lolsy85

Hiya ladies
this thread has been great for giving extra ideas to try and get them little embies to attach, but what if 'O' doesn't happen involuntarily, I'm on 6dp 3dt 2 embies on board and thought id give it a go, having the big 'O' last night (alone) didn't especially have craps but could have been looking for them, dont really have symptoms apart from feeling heavy and tearfull (obviously thats properly the progesterone) just trying not to think of it because I'm so frightened of getting that 'N'


----------



## Kittykong

Hi there! I'm not sure about specifically trying to have one - from what I have read, often of you get pregnant because of the increased blood flow in your nether regions, it can bring it in spontaneously which is what happened to me. I actually tried to stop it as soon as I woke & realised it was happening but it was a bit late!!  anyhow - we hot our BFP and all seems to be going well so far so I don't think it does any damage? 

Good luck all x


----------



## fifigee

hi everyone i have been having the odd big O since my 5 day transfer ...i had two embies that were almost blasties put back in . If I don't have a big O then I am having really rude dreams . Its fab ha ha   i hope this is a good sign fingers crossed xxx


----------



## BernardsGirl

Girls: I had ET yesterday and I'm afraid hubby and myself got a little carried away this afternoon  
Now I'm after reading that you shouldn't have an orgasm after ET. Friggin Hell............have I really messed up or is there any need to be worried?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Some places recommend it from what I've seen on here.
Honestly if you were ttc naturally you'd probably be ''getting carried away'' every 2 days over the fertile period which would probably be when an embryo is around and people still get pregnant.
What will be will be and I'm sure it would be nothing to do with it one way or another. Don't worry. Being relaxed is probably more important.
After my egg collections I personally was too sore to do anything, even turn over in bed after the first cycle, so no danger of getting carried away. But I did have spontaneous things happen in my sleep that I awoke to and could not control when I got pregnant.


----------



## Leigh1973

Hi everyone

After the 2ww and a BFP when is it safe to start having orgasm's again? I can (sort of) understand the intercourse thing but no orgasm's.......

Leigh x


----------



## KateBoothby

Hi Leigh, I'm paranoid and we have had intercourse since egg transfer (I asked the clinic before we left and they said fine after 48 hours) but not an orgasm, stupid eh! Just concerned I might hurt something..... So it's been about 5 weeks now!


----------



## surfbint

Ladies
I had the O feeling from day 4 after ET and mini orgasms as I slept as I was soooooo paranoid to not contract my uterus. Anyway got my BFP yesterday, so fingers crossed. I definitely think it's a good sign.
Good luck everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomintoo

Hmm. The discharge leaflet from our centre says specifically "it is now OK to have intercourse". Nothing was mentioned about orgasm. I am on the verge of calling/texting the nurse at my doctor's office to ask if it is OK or not!?! I have been feeling hot and bothered since last night. We had sex and an orgasm today (day 3 post day 3 transfer). I have read lots of things saying to avoid orgasm. But if this was medical advice surely it would have been on my leaflet: "it is now OK to have sex, as long as you don't enjoy it too much". Argh!


----------



## Birdiepie

I woke up in the night to a big O. I am now worried but should I be. No one said I couldn't but just said no vigourous uterine banging intercourse  

Is it the hormones they give you that bring them on or the fact you are restricting yourself from normal activities.

I am so cross but I can't do anything about it now


----------



## dingle123

Birdie....another worrier checking in  

I only had et yesterday and woke up early this am to a big O and was like, nooooooo!

DP said its not a big deal but I'm not convinced.


----------



## saffronjewel

After almost a year of no fun in the bedroom, on day 8dp3dt, the donor, my ex, & I ended up in bed together the other night   lol  & yes, lot's of orgasms 

Last night (the evening after) I started getting some spotting!!!! I have been cramping quite badly on & off for 5 days (the cramps started days before the sex), but now I don't know if that spotting is from implantation, or from too much activity down there ??

Funny really, I've been so...erm..full of urges these last 2 weeks, & have not given in & then this happens out of the blue! After that the floodgates opened & the next day I was so enthusiastic I DIY..made up for lost time  lmao! 

I've got to say, I'm feeling way more relaxed now though   As others have said, people who conceive naturally have sex and orgasms, I assume.

This morning, 10dp3dt, there is still spotting. I am feeling both guilt & concern that the orgasms have caused the spotting. But what's a girl to do? A year is a long time without intercourse   Saying no would have been virtually impossible. 

Surely anything that relaxes us, & feels that good can't hurt?


----------



## Lucky100

Hi birdie pie,
This happened to me to, 2dp5dt. I am worried sick. I called the clinic and the nurse was really not reassuring. She said that they didn't recommend sex or the big o during the 2ww, even though it is not on their list of don't dos that they give you on discharge! She said no research had been done as to whether it caused harm or not. I felt worse after I called them! He said, it's one now so no point worrying. Easier said than done.
How are you feeling about it now? When is your OTD?

Lucky100


----------



## Birdiepie

Hey lucky. My otd is its Friday. No AF but I'm sure I'm gonna get a bfn. I just don't feel pregnant


----------



## Lucky100

Hi BP,
It's so hard isn't it. But you know, I have read a lot of instances where women had no symptoms at all and did still get a Bfp, so don't give up hope yet. 
I am now 3dpt, and have no symptoms either. But I am really praying the bloody "o" had nothing to o with that!
Good luck and keep us posted x x 
Lucky100


----------



## Birdiepie

Realistically in normal conception women wouldn't know so would still be having sex and having some enjoyment. I've is the party pooper of all party poopers


----------



## Lucky Brumbar

I also woke up with the big O and i'm 2dp5dt... Worried.com


----------



## Faithope

I am 4dp 5dt and had a lovely session with DH last night and had an O and feel great


----------



## MaybeeBabee

Hi ladies!

My doctor encourages sex in the 2ww, he even said it helps to increase blood flow to the uterus which is a good for implantation. He didnt mention anything about orgasms!?

Im certainly not going to abstain! 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## dreamer100

Hi 
Just got a   after a 5 day transfer and had "0" on day 7 & day 8 after ET, afterwards had cramping for at least a minute I thought I had blown it but no got a postive test yesterday. 
Do what feels right for you as only natural   
Good luck ladies


----------



## Poppit73

Dreamer - you have just put my mind at rest, thank you 
I am 8dp3dt and woke ups bit    Hubby was at work so bit of DIY. But after the big O, I had bad cramping and back ache which felt like AF was gonna hit today with force. Hopefully I will follow on your path. Congrats on your  . I hope you sail through the next 9 months


----------



## Poppit73

Forgot to say, on my discharge sheet from clinic on day of ET, it states "It is now ok to have sex!"


----------



## SuperKitty

Hey ladies, can I join you? My OTD is 5th December. I have one embryo (who has been nicknamed Mickey) on board as of Tuesday. Having some horrid side effects from the Utrogestan which had me convinced that AF was on her way, but have been reassured by everyone that they are just normal. My clinic were very stern about no sex and no orgasms during the 2ww, so I'm following the rules


----------



## HavingitAll

we haven't yet had sex in the 2ww. our OTD is 20th

Our Dr had said no orgasms for me! that sounded so unfair and unnatural! but we got a little hot and heavy and I felt some pain so we were deterred. that was 5dp3dt



HavingitAll


----------



## baby4her

Clare_S said:


> Hi Hollie
> 
> We were told to avoid sex but no one said anything about avoiding orgasms.
> 
> Clare


Does it count if you do some "jilling?"  I guess an orgasm is an orgasm, right?


----------



## Lucky Brumbar

Had orgasms in my sleep after all my transfers ... Negatives, chemical and positive
X


----------



## lconn

LOL at this thread as I have just found it when I googled the big O 2 nights after transfer.My mind feels rest assured now (sort of) because I was worried that I had 2 O'S  in dream last night and feel a bit crampy today and wanted to know what this might mean.HAHAHAHA      It would be fantastic if reading the other threads and what they achieved (not the o but getting a bfp)how great would that be.


----------



## lauramcd21

Hi I'm 6 days post transfer and was told by my acupuncturist to avoid anything that causes orgasm that could lead to any movement which we don't want as we want things to stick.  After what we've been through I'm taking no chances x


----------



## BroodyChick

I had sex the day of my FET (naughty, I know!) but I am convinced that DP screwed it into the right place as I got a BFP


----------



## Gemd85

My discharge sheet also says it is ok to continue with normal sexual activity.


----------



## Haydan

i asked the Dr on my 2nd cycle when we were ok to start having sex again and she said straight away is fine and may help with chances due to even more fresh sperm going into me again - and i always take my Dr's advice! lol!

she never mentioned anything about orgasms though and although its not as easy for women to accomplish, due to our lovely tricky bodies, i guess most people still assume sex will end in orgasm so if there was an issue im sure she would have said something.

glad ive seen this thread though as it was something that kept crossing my mind - looking at the poll it doesnt seem to make much difference either way so im not gonna stress over it.


----------



## geegg13

I love this tread I was telling my oh about he said all I can have is an inch lol !!!!!! please keep adding


----------



## kazza236

Thought I would bump this, seems a little taboo!!!


----------



## Gwen A

I'm told some clinics recommend some self love after treatment (particularly Insemination) because it helps the process.

I was constantly tired, in pain but restless. An orgasm is a natural, no side effect painkiller. relaxant and sleep aid, so why not?


----------



## Lucky Brumbar

Just had a failed natural FET and first time no O! Lol 
My bet is that it is induced by the  hormones and doesn not indicate what the outcome will be! X


----------



## CrazyHorse

I think it's shocking how many clinics dictate to women not to have orgasms in the tww, as if this is a legitimate medical recommendation, when there's zero quality evidence to back this practice up. When I was younger I would have just chalked this up to medical superstition, but as I get older I think this kind of thing is really linked to negative societal attitudes about women enjoying their sexuality.   A potential mother ENJOYING her body! The horror!


----------



## Blacksand

Ok so I had my ET yesterday and I was home alone and feeling frisky this evening so I did it! Now I'm thinking, poop, should I have done it so soon? I'm really worried now as everyone else seems to have waited a few days after ET.


----------



## tiredmum3

I didn't have any during my 2ww and got my bfp last Friday but since then have but have heard its common in early pregnancy. Mine haven't been through DTD with dh just dreams😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Lucky Brumbar

Well im a regular on here 
Transfer number 10  yesterday and yet another big O in my sleep 
I've had it 9 times in 10 transfers so far . The one time i didn't have it was a bfn, out of the 8 i did one was a positive the rest were negatives. The jury is obviously still out on this one! 
Not an indicator of anything if you ask me so don't freak out


----------



## Michelle.Viz

Just read this thread as its my pregnancy test day tomorrow and I have abstained from an orgasm as I was advised to avoid sex - I may 'fly solo' tonight and see if this helps in ANY way! It can do no harm at this stage I figure as whats done is done at this point in my journey...hopefully it lulls me into a sleep which I have been deprived off for the last 3 nights due to hot sweats (non-sex related  ) and feeling sickly.
I will poll tomorrow and have to say, this is an interesting thread!


----------

